
Nadine, a human-like robot - jonbaer
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/science/science-news/12073587/Meet-Nadine-the-worlds-most-human-like-robot.html
======
scotty79
Creating robot to look like middle-aged woman strikes me as brilliant.

When I search "android in movies" in google images, I can't see any.

Illusion is of course spoiled by clunky movement but I think imitating middle-
aged (or even old) women (however sexist and ageist it sounds) might be low
hanging fruit lying in the blind spot of android constructors.

Humans are much more tolerant about variability of old peoples skin and
features. It kinda makes sense when even slight variation in young skin can
indicate serious illness or defect but in old person can be safely ignored
(because that person is not potential mate and probably wouldn't survive long
with serious illness).

------
adam12
You'd think that they could at least make the robot appear as though it was
looking at the person it was talking to.

~~~
noonespecial
I propose disallowing the terms "human-like" or "humanoid" being used for any
robot that can't best the mouse at Chuck-E-Cheese. This one clearly can't.

Hooking your chatbot to a re-dressed bit of the Rock-afire Explosion is not
"research".

------
tmerr
Without the cosmetics would this just be a run-of-the-mill chatbot or is there
something more here? It's hard to tell from the article and video alone.

------
DonaldFisk
The Grauniad has an article on Prof. Hiroshi Ishiguro's Erica:
[http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/dec/31/erica-
the-...](http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/dec/31/erica-the-most-
beautiful-and-intelligent-android-ever-leads-japans-robot-revolution) (video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cb_tmGe3ga0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cb_tmGe3ga0)).

------
dustinmoorenet
Here is a video of the robot [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvbJGZf-
raY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvbJGZf-raY)

------
proyb2
Previous submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10807039](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10807039)

------
jrcii
"Human-like" is being generous. Not to subtract from the work, if I made this
I would be very pleased with myself.

